# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  thanh trượt vít me THK cho máy cnc

## nguyencnc86

mình được khách hàng yêu cầu cung cấp thanh trượt và vít me cho máy cnc chế
- hành trình 2 loại là 500mm, 800mm
- gia công nhôm định hình, chi tiết máy đòi hỏi độ chính xác cao
các bạn tư vấn giúp mình chọn như thế nào?
cảm ơn các bạn!

----------


## Nam CNC

Á Ahh , bác này giỡn hả ??? bác phân phối linh kiện sao lại hỏi tư vấn của anh em??? bác cho em cái lí do nghe được được, thật thật xíu đi , em giúp bác .

----------


## blueocean

Chắc bác ấy ý nhờ bác Nam cung cấp đấy  :Smile:

----------


## Mr.L

Chính xác cao thì cứ chuẩn C3 mà phang bác ạ (nghe đại ca Nam bảo thế). Mà C3 thì không có phân phối ở VN, bác nào có có thể giúp chủ thớt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

C3 mà đi với nhôm định hình cho nó phí à , C7 là đủ , ít nhất sai số 0.02 là chuẩn rồi , nhôm định hình, hành trình thế thì chơi hết ray bản 20 cho khách khỏi thắc mắc , thấy to bự là an tâm , visme chơi phi 20 luôn , bắp chuối phải đi với lực sĩ chứ , kinh nghiệm anh em trên đây hay khoe khi lắp máy cho mình.

Còn muốn đúng theo chuẩn thì cứ catalogue của từng hãng mà tra , em nghĩ nhè nhẹ hãng nó khuyên dùng ray 15 là dư lực rồi.

----------


## unitec

> Á Ahh , bác này giỡn hả ??? bác phân phối linh kiện sao lại hỏi tư vấn của anh em??? bác cho em cái lí do nghe được được, thật thật xíu đi , em giúp bác .


hi chuẩn quá, THK lại càng chuẩn

----------


## ít nói

làm nhôm định hình thì cứ ti thủy lực và vít re 60k 1m mà dùng .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## solero

> C3 mà đi với nhôm định hình cho nó phí à , C7 là đủ ...


Sao lại C3 với C7. Em tưởng phải chuẩn G7 chứ ạ?

----------


## Nam CNC

Thôi mà chú kem, cái chuẩn trái chuối ấy nói làm gì , tội nghiệp ai dại dột chơi chuẩn G7 là toi . 


Công nhận dạo này Bá Bá chuối bom bá đạo thiệt, mấy con ma ngày trước tung hoành giờ im như thóc , tội nghiệp quá . Nói thiệt, anh em ngày trước dựa vào Vườn chuối làm ăn , có đóng tiền , còn bây giờ .... không nói ra thì ai cũng biết .... hó hé đi bán muối nhé. Thôi cố lên anh em.... ngoài vườn chuối còn rộng lắm, tự mình xây dựng thương hiệu , có web riêng , siêng năng viết bài kỹ thuật trong các web kĩ thuật uy tín thì lấy lại thế đứng mấy hồi.

----------

anhcos, hojcvex

----------


## hojcvex

Em nói mỗi từ g7 là bị trảm nản.

----------

lkcnc

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

Máy CNC chế : máy CNC sử dụng vào việc gi ?
Từ đó mới đề xuất cấp chính xác được . Sợ nhất là máy bác lắp ráp thôi chứ cấp chính xác nào mà không có

----------

